# Hope USATrains make NEW SD70's



## DLW1945 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi All

Norfolk Southern to debut heritage fleet

Published: February 16, 2012

NORFOLK, Va. - To celebrate the 30th anniversary of the Norfolk &
Western/Southern merger in 1982, Norfolk Southern plans to honor many of
the
railroads that make up the present day NS system. As Union Pacific did a
half-decade ago, NS plans to create a fleet of heritage locomotives, though
NS's plans are bigger: 18 units honoring a wide variety of predecessor
roads.

The locomotives will be 10 SD70ACes on order from EMD that are being
constructed at its Muncie, Ind., plant, and eight ES44ACs from an upcoming
order for 25 units from GE. While EMD will paint all 10 heritage units
in-house, NS forces will paint the eight GEs. The railroad's Altoona, Pa.,
shop will paint five, while the Chattanooga, Tenn., shop will handle three
heritage units.

The 18 predecessor railroads selected for heritage paint are:

. Central of Georgia
. Conrail
. Erie
. Erie Lackawanna
. Leigh Valley (red)
. New Haven (not definite yet)
. New York Central
. Nickel Plate Road
. Norfolk & Western (blue)
. Penn Central
. Pennsylvania (Tuscan Red)
. Pittsburg & West Virginia
. Reading
. Savanna & Atlanta
. Southern
. Tennessee, Alabama & Georgia
. Virginian
. Wabash

NS plans to recreate the paint schemes as accurately as possible. By
contrast, UP used the old railroads' logos and colors, but created new 
interpretations on the old liveries. 


Dave


----------



## Conrail Mark (Feb 18, 2012)

Cool! Can't wait for the Conrail, New Haven (McGinnis hopefully) and Pennsy schemes. I'm sure Charles Ro/ RLD Hobbies will do a special run.


----------

